#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month - 2014

## V

Our member of the month joined the forum years ago. Life has dragged her away several times but she has always returned with her cheerfulness and 

Spoiler: smiles 








She is a very sweet and lovely member, and a great 

Spoiler: friend 







She is really helpful and very encouraging to people. She is really helpful off the site too, has spent time working as a 

Spoiler: lifeguard 







  And currently she is going to 

Spoiler: nursing school 







 
She takes some really beautiful photographs, which I personally love. Sadly she does not have a thread up at the moment.  
But, she does draw things! (Her blogs are pretty cool.)

She has been involved in many roleplays, and can be quite into 1x1's. Some of the her latest roleplays include Planes of Polarity, To the West and Roses Academy. 

If you have met her, you know she really loves -loves loves loves- 

Spoiler: horses! 







 She's RPA's horse expert and loves 

Spoiler: riding 







  Amongst her many horse friends, a new friend has entered her life, a 

Spoiler: gecko 







 

Congratulations Elizebeth16!!   
Let's show her some love! 



(I mentioned the horses thing right?)

----------


## Kris



----------


## Sinderella

Congrats, Eli! ;3

----------


## Kiki

YAY ELIIIIIII
GO ELI! CONGRATS GIRL!

----------


## Elizabeth16

Oh goosh guys. This was too perfect. Thank you.  :hugs:  

And because I just have too...

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats Eli!

----------


## Bia

Congratulations Elizabeth!

----------


## Juicesir

Congrats, Eli dear.  :^_^:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Naraness

Woohoo, congrats Eli! You so deserved this!  :=D: 

 :love:

----------


## Zulera301

I remember you as the one who lured me here, and then we kind of never saw each other again. xB

anyhoo, congrats and such.

----------


## Tune

<33333 Congratulations, Eli!

The Staff is slacking for the fact it took them this long to recognize your awesomeness for the whole site to see! Just kidding, guys. I love you, but seriously  :XD:

----------


## Nachthexe

Congrats!

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Congratulations Eli!

----------


## V

Hush Tune

Congrats Eli!

----------


## Chat Noir

CONGRATS, ABE!!!!!

 :cheerleader:

----------


## Merry

Muwah! xoxo

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Aureyon

Gratz Eli <3

----------


## Elizabeth16

I love you guys  :hugs:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Preach

Omggg I can't believe I haven't congratulated you yet!
So, congratulations Eli!!  ::D: !  :=D: !!

----------


## Mihkul

Congrats, Eliz. You are awesome

----------


## Froggy

Congratulations girl, you totally deserve this <3

----------


## Kiki



----------


## .Karma.

Congrats Eli!  ::):

----------


## G

Congrats <3 <3 <3

----------


## Elizabeth16

Thank you all <3

----------


## Niceni

Congratulations!  :^_^:

----------


## Aureyon



----------


## Merry

Peek A Boo!

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Elizabeth16

Kik, where'd you find that gif of me?

I thought I deleted that file from existence...

----------


## Mysteria

Spoiler: Some friends stopping by to congratulate you.<3 



 
		These horses wanted to show you how excited they are to hear that you are this months member of the month!

----------


## Sinderella

::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Elizabeth16

I love it  :hugs:

----------


## Jarms48

Congratulations!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kiki

Squeezing in another congrats to you, Eli! And congrats on your recent awards! You deserve all the best. ♡

----------


## Jarms48



----------


## Merry



----------

